# Competition engineering



## The Chosen One (Dec 8, 2010)

Needing rear shocks for the m6. Was trying to stay budget friendly and ran across competetion engineering 3 way adjust on ls1tech but no luck for the gto. Anyone happen to have part# for the gto or another budget friendly 50/50ish shock. Car is a good weather with a little track time.so don't mind a little stiffness just cant go full drag shock


----------

